# 13-32 Freewheel wanted



## pubrunner (23 Nov 2009)

Hi there,

I'm looking for a 5 or preferably *6* speed screw-on freewheel; I live in a hilly region, so I'm looking for something in the region of 13/32, 14/32.

I don't want more teeth than 32.

Ta v. much


----------



## tyred (7 Dec 2009)

Any luck with sourcing one of these? I would like one too.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (7 Dec 2009)

http://harriscyclery.net/itemdetails.cfm?ID=2356

and

http://harriscyclery.net/itemdetails.cfm?ID=2359

SJS cycles sells one, but it is Maillard Helicomatic hub particular.


----------



## tornadotony (29 Dec 2009)

I know someone who has a brand new shimano 6 speed freewheel 14 -28 if that is any use.


----------



## tornadotony (7 Jan 2010)

I've just taken 14 -28 freewheel off a wheel - good condition
£5 posted


----------



## robgul (7 Jan 2010)

I know you said that you didn't want more than 32 teeth but ....

I have these two Shimano screw-on freewheels:

1 off 6 speed 13-34 which has been fitted to a bike and ridden perhaps 20 miles (biggest cog has not engaged the chain by the look of it)

1 off 7 speed 13 - 34 brand new, unused in a box.

Please PM if interested and we can work out a deal

Rob


----------

